# Windy Days Proving Best



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Despite the wind cranking over the past two days we're actually doing well drift fishing and wading. Deep mud is still holding near limits to limits of trout along with an aggressive red fish bite. Plum chartreuse NSEJ are working well while rigged with a 1/8-oz. head. Last Friday was one of the best days this year, and the top water action was on fire. A no wind day has resulted in slow fishing, while on the other hand, windy days prove best. 

http://www.bayflatslodge.com/information/guides.html

http://www.bayflatslodge.com/photogallery/gallery.html?tx_sksimplegallery_pi1%5Bid%5D=18&tx_sksimplegallery_pi1%5Bbackpid%5D=35&cHash=1e5aa9d392


----------



## callin'coop (Jul 8, 2005)

thats a hell of a party out there on that flat......haha nice report


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

looks like the charge of the light brigade! Nice report as always, Capt.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

So, if y'all save a few, we might have a chance when we are there this weekend cuz it looks like it it is going to be blowing pretty good.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

That's funny! Are ya'll just starting at one end of the flat and hearding em up against the shoreline! LOL Good stuff as always.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Good lord, that was a busy flat that day! LOL

Good report, thanks.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

that line of folks just looks like normal POC to me.....


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Are you sure thats not Seawolf park during the flounder run?


----------



## POCKID (Jul 26, 2004)

Think I would want a guide who knew a different spot. You'll get those boys trained soon enough.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

must be fishing in Pringle again.........lol

great stuff Chris......


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

POCKID said:


> Think I would want a guide who knew a different spot. You'll get those boys trained soon enough.


Ever think that they have multiple guides at his lodge? Keep you eyes out for his threads, he posts some of the most informative reports on this board.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

COMBAT Fishing sure it isnt the kenai?


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks like the king salmon run for sure!! Where do I get a parking ticket for this area and how far in advance do I need to apply?


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Charlie Foxtrot


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris and his guides are just trying to keep everyone on fish. When you have a big group at the lodge you got to share info so all groups can get in on the action.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Cool*

Hey, at least it's not a stringer shot! 
Since there is more to a report than dead fish!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Well said Capt. Scott


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats what hill country deer hunters call a drive. I geuss this would be called a gulf coast drive. That flat must get stocked regularly.


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats a sure tell sign that fuel prices are way up. Just kiddin everyone looks to be havin a blast. Hell, I aint seen that many smiles since we used to catch rainbos at the boat show as a kid.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Chris, you remember that spot the trout were at for 20+ days straight????







We looked just like that! Way 2 go Capt! See you in May.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Is this a high fence fish thread? Ha! Let the guy's fish and make a living without running everyone out of the room!
Get them fishes!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Great report Capt......you're right about the windy days being the best!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That's funny! Not too many people will get that!!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

that's crazy!! haha i've never waded with that many people in one hole!!


----------



## goosekillr (Jul 11, 2007)

If ya'll think thats alot of people check out traylor island on a summer saturday. You can practically walk across boats from rockport to port a.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like ya'll had a good time. Gr8 pics to.


----------

